# **** in a bucket set??? PLZ Help



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Can you catch **** in a bucket set? and if so what kind of bait should be put in the back, and where do i put it?? Thanks :sniper:


----------



## KSCATMAN (Apr 17, 2009)

Go up to the post on **** bait.

I place the bait right in the back of the bucket.I also like to use a few mini marshmellows.I put a couple out in front of the bucket to give them a sample.


----------



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the advice but where do you set the bucket???


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

just like with other sets, where you see sign. if you can find denning trees set a couple around there. just make sure you stake your bucket down in some manner.


----------



## mestrelec (Apr 28, 2009)

What i have used in the past is tuna fish about 2 cans of it and i bet you will get them


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

Try and use a white bucket it stands out because a black bucket catches LOTS of rabbits because they think it is a nice dark place to sleep and for bait use marshmellows,Or any **** bait you like  And try and set on sign if u can that is the best way


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

we've been having luck here with PB&J sandwhiches in our traps


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

They like sweets i'll have to try PB&J


----------

